# Smoked Goat



## mdt192 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello all,

Not sure if this is the right sub forum to put this in. If not, I apologize. 

My family has a big dove hunt every year and part of that tradition is smoking something we don't do every weekend. In the past, that has mostly been whole hogs. This year we decided to forgo the pig and cook one of our young wethers. 

We have half way decided on a path, but I wanted to see if anyone had any specific advice or experience in such matters. 

Our current plan: 

Saturday: slaughter and clean goat. Put goat in cooler with 50 pounds of ice. 
Sunday - Thursday: Drain water and add ice. This is done to imitate "hanging" the goat due to the fact that we do not have a walk in cooler currently. We did not want this period to be so long, but that was the only time we had available to get the goat ready. 
Thursday: Place goat in brine overnight.
Friday: Smoke goat whole uncovered @225 for 1/2 the total cook with frequent spritzing. Cook goat in large foiled pan with some type of liquid the last 1/2 of the cook. 

Any constructive criticism on this current path? 

We are aiming to have pulled meat for tacos mostly. My main concern is drying the goat out; therefore, the brining, spritzing, and foiling. 

My specific questions are:

What could be expected time and internal temps to get to pulled meat on a whole goat?
What brine and seasoning would be best compliment goat? 

We are not putting all our eggs in this one basket. We will also have brisket and butts. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 31, 2020)

Sounds like a great time. I’ve never done a whole goat so I can’t be of much help but I’m definitely interested in seeing how this turns out. Don’t forget we like to see pics.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 31, 2020)

Here check this out. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/lamb-spit-braai-in-south-africa.137493/


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 31, 2020)

Not much help here either but definitely interested! Plus two for pics. 

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 31, 2020)

A friend of mine just smoked a young goat and said it turned out awesome. I believe he said he used a greek style rub. I can ask him to verify for you if you want...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 31, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Don’t forget we like to see pics.


YES!!! Plenty of pics!!!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 31, 2020)

I've cooked some goats on a homemade spit which is always a crowd pleaser but it's easier to cook quarters, especially if plan on foiling.  If you have a Sawzall you can remove the loin/tenderloin section of the backbone and eat that for appetizers.  Also remove and cook the neck roast.... it's awesome. The ribs don't have a lot of meat.  I would consider injecting instead of marinating, you can inject the same stuff you planned to marinade in and it will be very juicy. You kind of have to monitor the meat itself so it will pull but not be dry.  These are lamb quarters, about ready to wrap, so this the color I'm after.


----------



## mdt192 (Aug 31, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> A friend of mine just smoked a young goat and said it turned out awesome. I believe he said he used a greek style rub. I can ask him to verify for you if you want...


Sure, any and all info is welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## mdt192 (Aug 31, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> View attachment 461113
> 
> 
> I've cooked some goats on a homemade spit which is always a crowd pleaser but it's easier to cook quarters, especially if plan on foiling.  If you have a Sawzall you can remove the loin/tenderloin section of the backbone and eat that for appetizers.  Also remove and cook the neck roast.... it's awesome. The ribs don't have a lot of meat.  I would consider injecting instead of marinating, you can inject the same stuff you planned to marinade in and it will be very juicy. You kind of have to monitor the meat itself so it will pull but not be dry.  These are lamb quarters, about ready to wrap, so this the color I'm after.
> ...


What is your go to goat injection?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2020)

I think your plan is sound, but I might offer a few changes.

I'd lengthen the brine period, just keep it iced, and/ or perhaps inject the thicker primaries.

I'd recommend 275°-300° for the initial smoking.
And hold that temp for the braising too.
Cut your cook time a good bit, and work for your other meats too.

I'd not count on being able to pull it all and have suitable knives/cleavers and surface  chopping some parts. 

For braising I would think of perhaps using some vegetable stock, Rotel and fajita seasoning or other Mexican spice mix.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2020)

Never ate goat before, but after seeing yours would like to give it a try!
Al


----------



## mdt192 (Sep 5, 2020)

Goat went on at 10 am over Kingsford blue and persimmon. I’ll try and keep this updated.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice young kid from the looks of it, I look forward to the results.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 5, 2020)

Don’t forget fresh lemon. Use it any way you want, just get it on that kid.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 6, 2020)

mdt192 said:


> What is your go to goat injection?


 Oops, didn't see your question until just now.  I see it's too late this time, but I'll post it anyways...

*~thirdeye's~ Lamb and Goat Injection and Mop*
You might make a double batch if you plan on spraying or mopping during the cook.
8 – Ounces of beer
1/2 - cup cider vinegar
1/3 – cup water
1/3 – cup apple juice
1 – Tablespoon olive oil
2 – teaspoons toasted onion powder
3 – cloves garlic minced
1 – Tablespoon Worcestershire
1 – teaspoon seasoned salt
1 – teaspoon black pepper
1 – teaspoon cayenne pepper (I used Temper Temper from Penzey’s)
Mix the beer, cider vinegar, apple juice together and taste and adjust (if needed) the cider vinegar & apple juice, or weaken with water to taste. You want this slightly tart. Add other ingredients and heat until dissolved, simmer at least 15 minutes, cool and strain. *To avoid cross contamination between the spray and the injection: Reserve in a separate container, some of this mixture to use for spraying during the cook*. Use the remainder for the injection. Inject approximately 1 oz. per pound of meat at least 2 hours before cooking. Overnight injection is okay. Do not use as a spray after contact with the injecting needle. I pour some mixture into a plastic cup when injecting to avoid cross contamination.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2020)

Man... this lil'goat is taking forever to cook.


----------



## mdt192 (Sep 6, 2020)

So, nothing went to plan with the little fella of course. After 1 hour at around 275-300, he temped at like 145 in his thicker areas.

At that point, I twisted the thicker primaries off. Cut the tenderloins and inner loins off. Put all that in a pan with broth, bbq sauce, and a little water. Put in the far side of the smoker, covered.

It turned out pretty good. It was tender. Was disappointed with the flavor. It lacked smoke flavor. I was unfamiliar with the smoker, and it ran a little hotter than I liked.


----------

